# favorite foods for tons of calories



## who_gives_a_shit (Oct 23, 2014)

what are some of everyone's favorite snacks or meals that have tons of calories. I can naturally eat what I want and don't gain much weight so I'm trying to just slam as much food so I can grow more.


----------



## bronco (Oct 23, 2014)

Meat lovers pizza


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 23, 2014)

In before Pop-Tarts...


----------



## Onrek (Oct 23, 2014)

Tons of white rice + eggs combo. Pretty much combo white rice with everything. I make it a challenge every time to stuff the whole meal down in 20 mins or less before I start to feel full.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 23, 2014)

Peanut Butter + Honey mixed in a bowl. Don't judge me.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 23, 2014)

olive oil, peanuts / peanut butter, whole eggs.... fats don't fill me up.. last weekend I went through a big container of peanuts in 2 days, after I calculated there was 6000cals in the whole container and I ate them as snacks on top of my actual meals


----------



## Pinkbear (Oct 23, 2014)

Ground beef and rice.

Whole milk

Peanut butter


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 24, 2014)

I like dairy products and peanut butter. Pretty typical. My mom always said drinking milk would make me big and strong. Turns out she was right.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 24, 2014)

trodizzle said:


> Peanut Butter + Honey mixed in a bowl. Don't judge me.




Olive Oil + Complete Milk Protein (80% casein / 20% whey)


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 24, 2014)

Triple cheeseburger with bacon from 5 guys.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 24, 2014)

Anything with fats in it brother, fats have 8 cal per gram vs 4 cal per gram with carbs and protein... You gotta bloat yourself brother,,, eat till stuffed then do it again 2,3 hours later


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 24, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Triple cheeseburger with bacon from 5 guys.



Dude that sounds amazing


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 24, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Triple cheeseburger with bacon from 5 guys.


Pffft, triple you phag... I thought I taught you better than that son.

Ask alpha how I had him eating before his meet.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Oct 24, 2014)

honestly thanks guys I have a ton more food to eat! does beer help at all? Haha


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 24, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Pffft, triple you phag... I thought I taught you better than that son.
> 
> Ask alpha how I had him eating before his meet.



Who said I was only eating one.......queer.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 24, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Who said I was only eating one.......queer.


Ahhh the pupil becomes the teacher


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 24, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Pffft, triple you phag... I thought I taught you better than that son.
> 
> Ask alpha how I had him eating before his meet.



Hahahahaha. I forgot to say that when I saw alpha Sunday morning I wanted to stick him with a pin to see if he would pop like a ballon.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 24, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Hahahahaha. I forgot to say that when I saw alpha Sunday morning I wanted to stick him with a pin to see if he would pop like a ballon.



Shit i would have blown right out door.  Look at that bloat in the pic.......lol.  Yes, Pillar has taught me the ways of eating after weighing in.  I put on about 11 pounds....


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 24, 2014)

Now I need a burger.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 24, 2014)

Dammit...I want a Five Guys burger now too...


----------



## stonetag (Oct 24, 2014)

Big plate 'o' pasta with homemade olive oil marinara.


----------



## Paolos (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm with you store throw in some sausage and meatballs and thats enough fat, carbs and protein to fill anybody up.
Wash it down with a milk shake and you have one hellva cheat meal!


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm not worried about eating clean at all so it's a cheat meal for me almost every meal. as long as there's some fat protein and carbs. I got lazy and stopped working out for a few months and shrunk back down. first day back I did a full body workout.... I'm still walking funny four days after. I just want to gain everything back as soon as possible


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Oct 24, 2014)

oh and I've never had five guys yet... guess I gotta go to the mall


----------



## Double-O-ironman (Oct 28, 2014)

What I do is take 2 scoops of protein shake instead of 1 and do that twice a day. Each is about 350-400 calories with milk and I take that twice a day so thats almost an easy 1k calories.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Oct 29, 2014)

ahhh see I hate shakes. absolutely hate them. the thickness and taste together I have to just chug it. although I don't do anything fancy maybe I should. kid from the buffalo club (rich ppl hangout) game me one with like vanilla protein, Orange juice and pineapple juice and I think half a banana and it was insanely good


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 29, 2014)

who_gives_a_shit said:


> ahhh see I hate shakes. absolutely hate them. the thickness and taste together I have to just chug it. although I don't do anything fancy maybe I should. kid from the buffalo club (rich ppl hangout) game me one with like vanilla protein, Orange juice and pineapple juice and I think half a banana and it was insanely good



That sounds pretty amazing actually..


----------

